# Having a certain problem with an LED strip.



## Dark616 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been looking for help all other and have found none, so I decided to hit up a forum to ask.

I installed two white LED strips into my car via turn signal taps.

I noticed that after a while, the passenger side LED strip flickers in two regions (shown below in the video):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duoVu0RJHjw

I don't understand this, why does most of the strip light up, while 3 leds in two spots flicker? 

Bad ground? Bad connection? Bad strips?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 18, 2011)

First off, I think you meant to say that you installed them as footwell lighting, since installing them as turn signals is illegal, and we're good citizens 

Second, those LEDs are wired as a bunch of parallel strings of 3. There is probably a bad connection in those two strings of three, so bad strips. If they are easily returnable, return them. If they can be soldered, resolder those strings of three.


----------



## ledguy (Oct 18, 2011)

Dark616 said:


> I have been looking for help all other and have found none, so I decided to hit up a forum to ask.
> 
> I installed two white LED strips into my car via turn signal taps.
> 
> ...



I assume your input is DC from power of the vehicle, if that is the case, bad connection usually would not flicker, flickering of the LED usually in my experience means there is a bad LED in that series of 3. If you want to replace it just find a similar LED and solder in replace of it, otherwise if its easy for you to return it and get a new one is best.

Eric


----------



## Dark616 (Oct 18, 2011)

I think you misread what I posted but yes, they're used as footwell lights 

I bought the strips a year ago and they didn't cost me much so I could care less. So it's probably not my fault, but the actual soldering inside the strip? Oh well.

I did buy some new ones off Ebay that use SMDs like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300602417169?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_5068wt_952

I hope these are better...

If these don't work, I'm just gonna buy a pack of 50 single leds and make my own strip rofl.


----------

